# When to take my Protein shake??



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,

im currently trying to lower my body fat % and currently doing weights and cardio everyday.

ive just bought some protein shakes, and am confused to when i should drink it e.g Morning, before training, after training.

Im sure most of you take protien shakes! so hit me with your replys please


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

after your workout, and any other time where you need to bump up protein, because theres too little in the meal...

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Definitely first thing in the morning and post workout. Depending on your pre workout strategy possibly then too.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

i assume your protien shake is just protien and contains no carbs. i take a whey protien with some meals. i do not use protien shakes as a meal replacement. To replace meals i use Myoplex meal replacement and ill take 2 of these each day between my 3 or 4 food meals which are all low if any in carbs.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Young gun's advice here is right on the money.

If your shake is protein only add some carbs to your after workout drink, something as simple as a banana is perfect.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I've been told to take them 1st thing in the morning, 1 between 10-11 in the morning, definately 1 straight after a workout and 1 at bed time.

I hope this advice is close on the mark :?: it works for me.

Only down side is that you go through s**t loads of protein!! :?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You are going to go thru plenty protein with that regime, if you are eating plenty high protein meals daily you may be able to cut back on the shakes a bit.

How much protein are you getting from each shake?

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

soon as i get out of bed and straight afer my workout with a banana and if im not having solid food b4 bed ill have propep which tastes pretty c#!p 2 be honest but im getting used 2 it


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

1 scoop of extreme whey protein in each shake


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Try doing 2 shakes during the day,morning and lunch,,then one before and after you workout.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

I would say morning and Post workout for shakes.

Then as you are trying to lower you BF% it would be best to try and get the rest of your protein from real foods to help boost your metabolism.


----------

